# James Llewellin's road to the Sacramento Pro on the 6th November 2010



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Not one to give up or lie down and roll over, I have decided to carry on my diet and hit the Sacramento Pro all guns blazing in just under 5 weeks time.

I thoroughly enjoyed my show in Detroit and know that with a few adjustments I can bring in a tighter package to Sacramento.

My weight is already down to 194lbs again and although I have put on some fat, a lot was water which I gained hammering the food in Vegas!! :thumb:

I have been back on my diet now for 3 days and feel great. I caught a cold at the back end of my stay in Vegas but Im on the mend now and it hasn't interferred with my prep in any way. I have been tired but that is mainly due to the jet lag from the 8 hour time difference. Just as I was getting used to U.S time I flew home!!!

Im doing a few things differently in my prep this time round. Firstly I am not training delts or arms and concentrating on legs, back and chest and as a result training less frequently and having more rest.

I have upped my morning cardio from the 30 mins I was doing to 1 hour now before meal 1 but as yet have not added in any other cardio. I have always done an hours cardio in the morning on previous diets so I'm going back to what I know works to get me in that perfect place condition wise.

On reflection I didn't get down enough and depleted enough bfore my carb up. Every time I carb up now I have terrible problems with my stomach on the first 2 days of loading, so this time I am going to go gentler on my carbs in the final few days and not pull my water quite so hard on the final few days either. This should keep my stomach flatter and bring me in tighter with no fear of spilling over.

Travelling abroad to compete, especially so far away does take its toll on the body, there is no question. Its not a question of holding water from flying more the stress on the body trying to adjust to the time difference. You find yourself waking at 1am ready for breakfast and this throws the body into complete turmoil.

You also have the problem of eating during the first day of travelling and arriving as the day last 5-8 hours longer than normal duet to the time difference, so you end up eating more than you should or spreading out your meals too much and risking tissue loss. There is so much to think about that so many people take for granted and lots of reasons why your physique may not be 100% on the day.

So this thread will be about my final competitive journey for this year before next season kicks off with the British GP, which no doubt I will be entering. No flights, no time difference, normal foods and just 20 miles up the road......Much easier!!!

The thing is I love competing, I love the challenges (both good and bad) you face and I love the feeling of seeing your body change throughout the whole dieting phase. My body always reacts slightly differently each time because of the way I have dieted or the fact that I am carrying more or less tissue than the time before. Yes its tough and these next 5 weeks will be tougher than those previous to my last show because I want to diet harder, come in tighter and more depleted before my final loading phase.

I want to go out of 2010 on a high, irrespective of placing although my goal is still the top 3 and in an 'easier' show that is possible I feel. With it being after the Olympia, it may well be the quietest show of the year but then again it could well be busy with people having the same idea as me!!

So enjoy the journey cos it's already started and you can see my starting point 4 weeks out at the final qualifier on sunday where I will be doing a guest spot at what was the old Leamington Spa show, which has now moved places and venues.

J


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Good luck with this mate, look forward to reading about your progress again


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm buckled up and ready to go buddy!

Dave


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Woo hoo will be following with interest mate...


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Now that's what I wanted to read.

Good stuff James.

Has any of this affected the DVD?


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

good luck J will be following with interest!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Get in there James!!! This will be a great read, like the last one.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck james :thumbup1:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Will be following as always. Best of luck.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Simon m said:


> Now that's what I wanted to read.
> 
> Good stuff James.
> 
> Has any of this affected the DVD?


Funny you should mention that but I have been in discussions with the producer and we have decided to hold fire on the release this year and include more footage covering this years final show and the early part of next year, including the BGP.

I was talking to Flex over at the Olympia and he had a great idea for a DVD leading into the BGP. Because so many British guys will be competing he was thinking of a 'Battle for the BGP' depicting all of the athletes, training one bodypart each and a little background about how they turned pro and their careers to date. Its something I have been thinking about and something I think the British fans would really enjoy seeing. Its the first time the 202 will have come to the UK and its at a time where we have so many 202 athletes.

J


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Will be watching this one

Good luck


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

gd luck buddy, just saw your pics of the detroit show and you looked awesome! will defo be following on here


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good luck mate, thread is now a sticky


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

good luck james:thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Blimey Baz, you just love to sticky dont ya?!! Thanks mate, hope you and B are both well?

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

supercell said:


> Blimey Baz, you just love to sticky dont ya?!! Thanks mate, hope you and B are both well?
> 
> J


Haha Yeah we're fine, can't grumble! Catch up with you in Notts mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

All the best for the next 5 weeks mate....


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Subscribed.

Always enjoy your journals.

Good luck with the show.


----------



## Big Bobby (Aug 31, 2010)

Good Luck James


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best james!!!


----------



## weeal (Aug 15, 2006)

best of luck james.Be following as usual.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys for your well wishes.

So today I woke up another 1lb lighter so nearly all my Vegas weight has already gone!!

Im feeling a lot better today and my cold has all but gone. Im looking forward to the weekend as I have a seminar up near Durham on saturday and then Ill be driving back down to the last UKBFF qualifier on sunday to work for CNP and do a guest spot, which I love doing....Something about the smell of the tan and glaze. So a drive of over 600 miles but all in a good cause!!!

This morning I am training back with a good friend at a gym over near Ashford and I feel a rather intense heavy session coming on.

I have already done my cardio, using a cross trainer and incline tread keeping my heart rate at around 135bpm.

Ill post up my workout a little later.

J


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

supercell said:


> Thanks guys for your well wishes.
> 
> So today I woke up another 1lb lighter so nearly all my Vegas weight has already gone!!
> 
> ...


where is the seminar James?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fantastic! Good luck with your prep James, will be following along.

Thanks for letting us know about the Leamington Spa show changing location, I didn't realise at all! It's not even in the West Midlands now.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> where is the seminar James?


x on this durham is close to me


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

supercell said:


> Thanks guys for your well wishes.
> 
> So today I woke up another 1lb lighter so nearly all my Vegas weight has already gone!!
> 
> ...


Whereabouts mate?

I'm only 20mins away from there


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

mick_the_brick said:


> Whereabouts mate?
> 
> I'm only 20mins away from there


Anth Bailes' gym - http://www.maxxmuscle-gym.com/


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes looking forward to the seminar, I am gonna be training chest and arms so I have asked Anth to get me 3 unsuspecting volunteers that I can take through my workout; one for chest, one for biceps and one for triceps. I pity them hahahaha!!!

J


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good luck with your prep James.

I have followed all of your journals going back to when you won the British. Always interesting to read.

I wish I could pop along to see you at one of your guest spots or the BGP but I am so amazingly skint right now I think I redefine the word. Lol.

Anyhow, all the best pal.

MB


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Update.

Well what a weekend its been.

Saturday saw a training seminar up at Anth Bailes' Gym, Maxx Muscle, at Hetton Le Hole nr Durham on saturday afternoon.

It was a great afternoon and was great meeting the guys and girls that came along to support the afternoon. I thoroughly enjoyed myself and if you are ever in that vicinity, check the gym out cos its got some great kit selected by one of Britains top bodybuilders, Anth.

Then on sunday morning I drove down to the last qualifier where I was doing a guest spot and working for CNP on their stand.

Today I have been busy with seeing my clients for their final weeks run into the UK's and was delighted where they all are 5 days out!

As for me, my weight is around 13st 12lb right now and I am in fairly good condition, this time around I want to lose around 8-10lb before loading, so I'll be lighter at the start of my carb up.

I was peeled at the end of my depletion in Detroit and although the carb up did exactly that, I was full but my conditioning was comprimised as I feel I took in too many this time around, or just wasn't quite depleted enough before the loading phase.

I had a great back session on friday and went nice and heavy with the t bar olympic bar rows (up to 6 plates) and my back has only just recovered today!!

Today I trained quads and did free weight squats for the first time in many months. I only went up to 3 plates a side this week but nice and deep with a fairly wide stance as I want to build my adductors. I also did some heavy controlled hack squats and also some heavy leg extensions too. Got a crazy pump and the vascularity was off the scale today.

My cheat this weekend was up at my brothers house in Durham and consisted of a great raost beef dinner with roast pots, roast parsnips and butternut squash with broccoli, yorkshire puds, rib of beef and an amazing gravy that my brother had slaved over after boiling bones for several hours!!!

I think I had 4 helpings all together which meant that I was nice and full for my guest spot on sunday  No pudding this week though and they will not be featuring any longer in my cheats.

Today started with an hours cardio in the rain and tomorrow will be the same but in the gym in the dry!! Forgot how ****e walking in the p1ssing rain actually is! :-(

The flights, accomodation and hire car are all now booked so there is no backing out on this one.....Planet peeled is the destination for my last showing of the year before a little down time and then my prep for the BGP in March!

J


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Talking of leg Training James. How do you play it on the run up to a show? do you stop a week out, 2 weeks out or just swap it to lighter squeezy stuff?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like all is moving in the right direction james.

after the british show next year will you be taking time off to add size or do you plan to compete again?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Team1 said:


> Talking of leg Training James. How do you play it on the run up to a show? do you stop a week out, 2 weeks out or just swap it to lighter squeezy stuff?


Last quad workout 10-14 days prior and its a light squeezy affair. Hams and calves normally 7-10 days out.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

hilly said:


> sounds like all is moving in the right direction james.
> 
> after the british show next year will you be taking time off to add size or do you plan to compete again?


Yes most definately. I am going to be going completely by the scales and get as heavy as I possibly can cos I know if my food and nutrition is as good as I know it always is, I wont be getting fat, just a little cuddly!!!

Its time to up the ante on ALL levels now. Its time to Get BIG. Eat BIG, Train BIG, Rest BIG and Supplement BIG......simples!

Im taking no prisoners in my off season this time and I have the tools and the knowledge to make it extremely productive.

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

that sounds like fun james. something i am trying to do myself


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

supercell said:


> Funny you should mention that but I have been in discussions with the producer and we have decided to hold fire on the release this year and include more footage covering this years final show and the early part of next year, including the BGP.
> 
> I was talking to Flex over at the Olympia and he had a great idea for a DVD leading into the BGP. Because so many British guys will be competing he was thinking of a 'Battle for the BGP' depicting all of the athletes, training one bodypart each and a little background about how they turned pro and their careers to date. Its something I have been thinking about and something I think the British fans would really enjoy seeing. Its the first time the 202 will have come to the UK and its at a time where we have so many 202 athletes.
> 
> J


Awesome idea mate, Good luck will be following your thread


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just stumbled across this.

Definitely gonna be following, don't usually follow journals but i've got a feeling this one is not going to be run of the mill!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Go James !!!!!

I can see your full on focussed prep head showing here, and it looks brutal ! Really enjoying the write ups, and you seem even more focussed than normal, good luck man !

J


----------



## myers (Oct 27, 2005)

James,

Will you be training at Beefs in strood at all for this preperation?

I've seen you in there a few times before hammering it out!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

myers said:


> James,
> 
> Will you be training at Beefs in strood at all for this preperation?
> 
> I've seen you in there a few times before hammering it out!


I will be training at Beefs a little bit more regularly now, in fact I was there this morning doing hams and calves:thumbup1:

J


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

James,

I just wanted to drop in and wish you every success for your competition. I've been following bodybuilding for about 2 years and been following your progress through this time. I have been paying attention to all of your journals on here and I bought your DVD last year. You are truely inspirational and I have learnt a lot to aid my own progress from yourself.

Good luck for your competition!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck mate, all the best


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

robsam23 said:


> James,
> 
> I just wanted to drop in and wish you every success for your competition. I've been following bodybuilding for about 2 years and been following your progress through this time. I have been paying attention to all of your journals on here and I bought your DVD last year. You are truely inspirational and I have learnt a lot to aid my own progress from yourself.
> 
> Good luck for your competition!


Thankyou for your support, I really appreciate it and best of luck for your own bodybuilding goals!! :thumbup1:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

strange_days said:


> Go James !!!!!
> 
> I can see your full on focussed prep head showing here, and it looks brutal ! Really enjoying the write ups, and you seem even more focussed than normal, good luck man !
> 
> J


*Yes mate I am super focused right now although this week has been more about my guys and girl at the British Champs at the weekend. Serious balls to the wall prep starts on monday once home from Notts!!*



Simon01 said:


> Good luck mate, all the best


*Thanks Simon, appreciate it!!*


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

supercell said:


> Yes most definately. I am going to be going completely by the scales and get as heavy as I possibly can cos I know if my food and nutrition is as good as I know it always is, I wont be getting fat, just a little cuddly!!!
> 
> *Its time to up the ante on ALL levels now. Its time to Get BIG. Eat BIG, Train BIG, Rest BIG and Supplement BIG......simples!*
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Couldnt agree more with the statment highlighted. The 4 simple recipes for adding muscle tissue! Everyone thinks pro's have some sort of top secret up their sleeves but as far as adding muscle tissue goes,they just do all of the above with great precision and consistency!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Only just seen this, best of luck  will be following again


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

bassline boy said:


> good luck with this mate.
> 
> can i just ask you about your cardio you say you keep your heart rate around 135bmp is that what you do all the way threw,and also is that a good rate to keep it at in terms of fat loss and not sacraficing muscle loss??
> 
> thanks.


I find at this HR I sweat but am not out of breath and it seems my body responds well to it. Everybody is different as it will depend on their activity level and also thier baseline fitness and cardiovascular levels.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

OK Update time...

.....I have been away for around 5 days due to the UK Champs so my apologies for not keeping you updated. Travelling is always tough when you are prepping especially when you are living out of a hotel and have many commitments when you are away. This weekend was one of those weekends as I had 7 athletes I was helping over the two days.

Anyway I trained fri and monday and had the weekend off although I did my hours cardio every morning in the hotel gym.

I managed to prep 3 days worth of food and then on monday had to buy sliced chicken breast from M&S on the way to a friends house before I could prep any more food.

This weekend was really about damage limitation as I had a couple of meals out (1 cheat meal) and was the reason why in the week leading up to the finals I upped the ante somewhat to make sure I stayed ahead.

My weight today was 193lbs and I want to be down at around 185lbs in 3.5 weeks time which will be no problem.

My current diet is as follows:-

Wake

1 scoop pro pep

60 mins cardio

meal 1 100g oats, 20g raisins, 100g yogurt, 2 scoops pro peptide

TRAIN - 20 mins cardio PWO

meal 2 1 scoop pro recover, 1 scoop peptide

meal 3 200g chicken, 30g basmati rice, veg

meal 4 same as above

meal 5 same as above

meal 6 5 whole eggs, 1 slice wholewheat bread

meal 7 30g oats, 20g peanut butter, 2 scoops pro peptide

At around 2am I have 1 scoop of pro peptide with another 20g peanut butter. The peanut butter will be going in a few days time as will the bread with my egg meal.

J


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting about eating the carbs before bed, i've been doing this and im bulking but i suppose in moderation i will be fine? I'm also taking Metformin before sleep homing it will channel glucose and aid recovery in sleep


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

great read am subscribed again!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Good luck for the show, subbed. Saw you yesterday at the Hercules show, although you was covered up, I could see the veins popping out of you forearms. Your condition must be good. It's a bit of a difference compared to some of these guys I saw parading around yesterday in tight t-shirts about 3-4 stone overweight. Hope the rest of your prep goes well and good luck again for the show.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good luck for the next few weeks buddy...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> in the off season will u be doing cv if so when and roughly how much?
> 
> fasted or ?


Yes definately Scott. I like feeling fit. I have been doing cardio all year since january now and its just become part of my daily routine. Im probably going do 20 mins of HIIT PWO as I feel this form of cardio is more beneficial in creating an elevated metabolism than traditional fasted cardio.

I just think when bulking cardio vascular fitness is so important as well as helping to keep a healthy metabolism for all that clean food ill be chowing down!! A healthy body is a far more efficient body IMHO.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

The Raptor said:


> Interesting about eating the carbs before bed, i've been doing this and im bulking but i suppose in moderation i will be fine? I'm also taking Metformin before sleep homing it will channel glucose and aid recovery in sleep


Yeah Ill always have some form of carbs before bed. In the off season I go to bed on around 80g of oats, so 30g is fcuk all!!

Plus those carbs free up the protein a little more to do their job for tissue retention.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> Good luck for the show, subbed. Saw you yesterday at the Hercules show, although you was covered up, I could see the veins popping out of you forearms. Your condition must be good. It's a bit of a difference compared to some of these guys I saw parading around yesterday in tight t-shirts about 3-4 stone overweight. Hope the rest of your prep goes well and good luck again for the show.


Thanks mate. Ill post up a few backstage photos. They aren't great quality but I've done things a little differently this time and although my bodyweight is lighter Im feeling fuller and harder all the time.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> good luck for the next few weeks buddy...


Thanks Paul and same to you buddy. Just under 2 weeks for you and just under 3 weeks for me. I'll be at deaths door at the Universe!!!! LOL

J


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck for the show James. When you're back will have to head down to the Minstry for a session with you - Candice with baby in tow.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here's a couple of pics from backstage last night. I didn't go on till around 10pm. I ate my normal food and normal fluid, so did nothing differently than a normal day.

Conditioning good now and BW yesterday was 190lbs or 13st 8lb in old money when I woke up!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

bigkiwi said:


> Good luck for the show James. When you're back will have to head down to the Minstry for a session with you - Candice with baby in tow.


Nice one, hope all of you are well. I'm away this coming week until sunday and then I'll be back for a week before heading off to Sac on the 1st and returning on the 8th November. Then Im away again from the thursday and will be returning for the Stars show on the sunday where I have a couple of athletes competing. After that I have various guest spots and seminars so a week day eve would be best.......No bloody rest for the wicked mate!!!!

J


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

good luck with the show!!

looked good at hercules from pictures scattered about for 3weeks out


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

looking sick at 3 weeks out J. looks like this could be set to be your best showing of the year


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

looking awesome mate


----------



## AxelF (Nov 10, 2008)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

supercell said:


> Here's a couple of pics from backstage last night. I didn't go on till around 10pm. I ate my normal food and normal fluid, so did nothing differently than a normal day.
> 
> Conditioning good now and BW yesterday was 190lbs or 13st 8lb in old money when I woke up!
> 
> J


Looking nice and hard yet very full! Just how we want it!!! :thumb:

Had a word with my mum and shes going on holiday for 3 weeks in 2.5 weeks time so we can crash there after the sacro when your sorted mate, told her youre coming of course, ha!

Not exactly LA (its f'in freezing) but shes got a 7 seater hot tub at 40 degrees , full drinks bar, pool table the works so we best take advantage of it.... Only if you want to? :beer: :whistling:

Not long now J.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

lockstock said:


> Looking nice and hard yet very full! Just how we want it!!! :thumb:
> 
> Had a word with my mum and shes going on holiday for 3 weeks in 2.5 weeks time so we can crash there after the sacro when your sorted mate, told her youre coming of course, ha!
> 
> ...


Sounds great P. I'm on it!!!

Thanks for email too bud, I'll be staying in touch whilst out there so I'll keep you updated. Hope your prep has got off to a flying start.....In fact I know it has already!!!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok so update.

After the Hercules show it was time to have the run in for the final 3 weeks and the first day got off to a great start. Cardio was increased and the calories were dipped very slightly.

On tuesday morning early doors at 3am I had my normal pro pep and peanut butter snack and went back to bed. At 6am my alarm rang but something was a miss and I felt strange. I didn't want to get out of bed. Normally Im straight out, tracky on and hitting the cardio but that morning it just wasn't to be. I lay there until around 7.30 and thought I had better get up.

Cardio was tough and I mean very tough, so much so that I got to 40 mins and couldn't do any more. My stomach was hugely bloated and I was feeling very nauseas.

I took my clothes off and went straight back to bed. About an hour or so later I woke and ended up being violently sick, this continued for much of the day and I felt so rough I couldn't even sip water. By the end of the day I was 7lb lighter than when I awoke and still felt terrible. By 8pm I felt a little better and had a a little yogurt and banana and it went down ok but my stomach was still very bloated.

By the wednesday I awoke and although very flat I was very dry and looked almost ready!!lol I was terribly dehydrated and tried to eat breakfast but again it was a real struggle. I did manage a 45 minute gentle walk in the fresh air before hand which did help.

The whole day I again struggled with my food and I travelled down to Wales to spend a bit of time chilling out with Jo Griffiths and some of her friends. My weight was still way down and I was trying to rehydrate but struggling. Once I got down to Jo's by the evening I was feeling a lot better and knew that I needed some serious calories as I was going very much catabolic and right at a stage where this was not my plan!!

We had chicken fajitas and some ice cream and choc sponge. I felt better after this but during the night the pains started again and I was running to the toilet every hour!! Again I awoke very dehydrated indeed and again bloated and felt a little sick. Eventually by the evening I was feeling a little better again but still was very thirsty and I couldn't seem to quench it.

By friday I was feeling a little better although still a little bloated so my food was normal but very bland indeed and tried to drink as much fluid as I could.

By yesterday I was hungry again, the first time in around 4 days, so I knew I was on the mend. My spices and seasoning went back in again and I also had a nice cheat meal last night.

This morning I awoke and the cheat meal (which was very substantial indeed) hasn't really had any impact on my physique.

What this week has brought is conditioning to my physique which hasn't been seen since the British of 2008. I have no idea what my weight is right now as I have no scales down here, so I am being a little instinctive and going by the mirror a lot more whilst down here in Wales. I will be back home late tomorrow so on tuesday morning I will know where my weight is but my guiessing would be in the low 13st. I am delighted where I am for 2 weeks out and know without a shadow of a doubt this will be my best conditioning since turning pro, and that was always my intention for the last show of the year.

I didn't stress about being ill, there was no point. Exactly the same bug hit me 3 weeks out from the British in 20005 and I then went on to win it!!

I feel great now and being down here by the sea is the perfect place for me to unwind and relax as well as get on with my prep.

As you can imagine training and cardio has again been very hit and miss but I haven't been stressing about it. My physique is right where I want it and that's all that matters plus I now feel 100% back to my old self and raring to go for the final 13 days prep!!

J


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update James.

All the best with the run in.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like you had a tough start to the week mate, I can't imagine how hard it must be to try and get food down when you feel like that. Tell you what though if your condition is as good as you say, I can't wait to see it because you are one person who seems to really own the conditioning part of it. Keep at it big man.

J


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Keep the updates going James. You really are putting every detail into this journal. Good luck for the show and if you turn up in your best condition since turning pro, then you have done everything you could do. Good luck again James.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi guys.

Bodyweight this morning was down to 184lbs!! Stopped all cardio for the next 2 days and kept calories the same to assess. If weight is down tomorrow then I am gonna be upping clean carbs in every meal whilst still maintaining zero cardio.

My metabolism is in overdrive now, I can feel the fat melting off me. Stimulants are at a real minimum too just lean bodyweight and constant regular feeding thats keeping things spinning along nicely.

My strength has dropped now though and quite substantially too. Thats to be expected though with BF as low as it is. I have that kind of grainy transluscent look going on now that when I get I know I'm pretty much where I need to be but I'm gonna take it a little further this time and really suffer. Its only really another week of hardship so I can do that easily. Considering its only really been this last week I have felt the diet, so I cant complain!!

Work is still busy and I am off to the Universe at the weekend so I am looking forward to that and supporting a few of the guys inc Paul Scarborough in Class 4.

Then on monday Ill be flyng out to San Fran and then driving the 2 hours to Sacramento to my suite where I will be holed up for most of the week with just my phone and laptop for company!!

I haven't posted any pictures yet but I may well post some up this week depending on schedule.

I'm hungry but happy and my cold is rapidly improving helped by the fact that I haven't had to do much if any cardio the last few days!!

So there we have it....All going to plan. Ill update with my weight in the morning.

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, I would have liked to go to Vegas to see you,

Sacramento is Total Travel Estimate: 6 hours 18 minutes / 404.95 miles

Vegas is 280 miles, and I have friends there.

Where abouts is the venue James?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

new avi taken by matt marsh??


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Indeed Matt did a shoot with me for a possible Flex and M&F article. I am eargerly awaiting the rest of the shots from him. He's a cracking bloke and a top photographer too!!

J


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

supercell said:


> Indeed Matt did a shoot with me for a possible Flex and M&F article. I am eargerly awaiting the rest of the shots from him. He's a cracking bloke and a top photographer too!!
> 
> J


agreed. he takes a great photo! im sure the others, if his ones in the past are anything to go by will be top draw:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo James ...just checking there's no food porn in here :innocent:

...can see it's safe :whistling:

as you were then :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^^ Not yet Jem but it can be arranged!!!

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Here are some of he shots that Matt Marsh took a couple of weeks ago, 3 weeks out from my show.

Anyone wanting any photos taken please inbox me and I'll pass on his details or he can be found on Facebook under Matt Marsh Photography.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And some more.....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

and a couple more...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing pictures James, you look incredible in them!! Eagerly await more updates.


----------



## weeal (Aug 15, 2006)

looking amazing james.jeez ur nearly seethrough ur conditions that good.hope the rest

of the prep goes smoothly n best of luck.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

supercell said:


> ^^^^ Not yet Jem but it can be arranged!!!
> 
> J


Nooooo need 

Not commenting on the pics because I will get accused of perving. Will leave the men to do that.... - quality shots though :thumb:


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Just a few improvements since the one step ahead DVD then 

Been watching the Ministry of muscle vids - what a great place to train.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

You look very good James, best of luck for the show.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, them is some big ass arms.......................Big forearms too.......wow


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

that vascularity should be illeagal  wooahweee


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking fantastic.

Some serious vascularity there.

Liking the ones in the jeans and vest(in non gay way of course)


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys.

So with 1 week to go, things are right where I need them to be. Cardio has been light over the last week due to bodyweight and a whizzing metabolism. Its all systems go now. I leave early monday and I have my plan in place for next weeks final run in. It's subject to change but its very different to what I have done previously.....Exciting times ahead and then time to EAT!!!

Having dieted all year since 1st January I deserve a good bit of down time and a very productive off season. Everything is in place to do some serious growing in 2011!!!

J


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck james hope all goes well for the up coming show.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

pics are mental and your skin is just so thin! good luck with the show J your looking immense and definatly looks like your set to have the best showing of the year


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

good luck with the show fella, looking awesome in pics.


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

Good luck james. Also just seen jose raymond is competing in this show aswell. From the pics you updated you look bang on track! keep it up james and keep doing us brits proud!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi James, best of luck with the comp mate.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

The photo of you with the cable cross over is very Branch Warren ie vascularity.

Looking great mate:thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks to everybody for their words of support.

Today has been a long day. It started at around 6am and finished about now!! So I have done cardio, food shopping, driven 250 miles, trained, second lot of cardio, prepped 11 meals for my flight and journey, packed, watched the x factor  and am now at last sitting down ready to attack my measly last meal!!

Its been a busy busy day but I like being busy....Tomorrow will be a lot of sitting on one's ar5e and a journey time of around 20 hours!! Oh yeah and a 9 hour time difference to get used to. So when I'm off to bed its actually past my normal breakfast time.....It's this that really fcuks with your body when competing a long way from home.

I have checked my accomodation out and its 1 mile from the weigh in and about 1.5 miles away from the theatre, so perfectly placed. I have a nice suite with a kitchen, 2 bedrooms, lounge, bathroom as well as high speed internet connection and gym/fitness room/swimming pool.

Im flying from Heathrow to San Fancisco, picking up my hire car and then driving the 100 miles to Sacramento which should be fun. Once I get to the Suites I will do some cardio and an upper body workout to help shift any water from the long flight and journey. Tuesday will then be my third and final day of depletion before loading begins on the wed.

The prejudging is nice and early on Saturday 6th Nov at around 10am (7pm UK time) and then the finals will be 6pm (3am sunday UK time) approximately for any night birds!

There are already 18 competitors doing the show with some top names in the mix so its gonna be a very tough show indeed so top 6 finish would be a fantastic result for me. My goal is to bring the best I have done to a competitive stage in the 7 years I have been competing for, so fingers crossed I'll do just that. Then when I return I am gonna have a little down time and then my off season starts..........And I have some BIG plans for that!

So it bedtime for me now and the next you will hear from me will be State side in around 48 hours time, when I'll give you an update of hopefully how pleasant the journey was lol!!

J


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

good luck mate, i bet you cant wait till your off-season starts lol


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

supercell said:


> And some more.....


Awesome pics J, loving the cable crossover! Very grainy and Branch Warren like!!! mg:

Best of luck for nailing it mate, i really hope you do, of course you will. Its all on the day but i think youve overcome your last conditioning in terms of a very slight film of water you was holding, by my cross eyes anyway, ha! ....Low bodyfat is NEVER an issue with you... ya bastardo! :laugh:

I know you are using a different approach and sometimes a change can do you good,its obviously working bad boi!

My mum was asking about you. Is that little muscle man still coming. I told her not to say little, its short... shes shorter than you, what she like ay! :laugh:

She flies to the Dominican on thursday so free house for 3 weeks, i'll let you sort a date out mate.

Good luck for the weekend... You will be 16+ stone in no time, but your head still wont be as big as mine in the off-season :laugh: :bounce:

p


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Waiting on updates James, hope everything is going good for you stateside


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hope it's going good out there James, loading time!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Indeed loading started this morning at arounbd 9am after I had done my final workout and cardio session, you will also have to excuse w=me as it is now 1.40am here and I actually feel ****ed fom all the carbs/jet lag etc.

Be good also if the Yanks put the same ****in keys on the keyboard as we do too!!!

Anyway I started my load at around 13st 0.5lb and I sit here tonight at around 13st 9lbs without feeling bloated. I am bigger, harder and more vascular but also holding a lot more water which is vital for this phase to work.\

We were very conservative with my carb up this time eating just 700g of carbs over the day and depending on bodyweight, then we will do the same tomorrow,

Water is now high and vit C is on the way up.

I feel good but SO tired. I only have to lay my head down on the pillow and its lights out for at least an hour but Im enjoying it tbh!!

The weather has been in the upper 70's and the gym staff at the local Golds have been really kind, letting me train there for free (even though I said I wanted to pay my own way) so a big thankyou to Golds in Sac. Food shopping is easy as the Mart is by the gym so I have all my provisions in for the week except a little junk for before the show which I though I could wait for.

I stop my sodium tomorrow lunchtime so bland food here I come, I cant believe how quick its all come around!!!

Anyway must get off to bed now that meal has been eaten!!

J

ps Paul, Ill be in touch once back buddy if I am able to bend my arm enough to hold it next to my mouth, otherwise it will have to be hands free ok? lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Enjoy it mate!! Really routing for you, sure your going to do well. 700g carbs, jesus lol.

Look forward to the pics and results mate. Good luck!!!!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

good luck have fun


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Melatonin helps jet lag.

Good luck James.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ok after day 2 of loading I have gone from just over 13st to just under 14st and feel like a tank!! (a 13lb increase)

Today is a day used to settle everything down so fats are high (140g) water moderate )4l), carbs low (at around 200g) and protein high (around 400g). It's all very different to what I have done before but we shall see tomnorrow morning if it has been successful.

The competition is stacked with some top quality name again and has 19 competitors. The weigh in and meeting is tonight at 6pm and I get my first coat of sray tan at 4pm before another tomorrow morning at 6am.

I am feeling tired but then again that is to be expected and am expecting quite a few trips to the bathroom overnight as my body starts the drying out process.

It is the first time I have worked with Harold for the final couple of weeks so we are both learning a lot about my body which I am finding absolutely facinating. If we nail it the look will be INSANE if we dont then there'll be plenty of more times to trail what really works well.

As many of you know I have worked with Neil since gaining my pro card but Neil has many exciting things in the pipeline right now and should be putting his efforts into those. We are still very much good friends and always will be, he has been like a brother to me. I wanted to say this before the rumours started!! Harold also lives just under an hour away from me in the SE so logistically it makes perfect sense to be close to the guy prepping you. There is only so much you can tell from photos's and both Neil and myself would back that up!!

One thing that has been very different this time around is not feeling bloated. I have done 700g of carbs a day mainly from oatmeal, rice and some banana for the first 2 days and felt very confortable so the stress on my body has been minimal and one of the reasons the carbs have gone in right where they are needed....I feel that tight that I cant even bend my arms to do my button up on my shirt!!! LOL

Of course I am now sitting here every watery but this will start to be shifted once the water manipumation starts later this afternoon.

So I'll keep you updated as and when things happen. Fortunately pre judge is nice and early at 10am tomorrow (6pm your time) but the finals are at around 6pm which is around 2am sunday uk time.

Once the show is over and the tan is off, Im finding some food and some vodka and having a well earned drink (just the one of course) to celebrate my first full year as a competing IFBB Pro...And thus far its been everything and more it could have been!!

J


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Best of luck mate, is this all being filmed for your DVD?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good luck dude, sure Harold will have you come in well 

He took over from 3weeks out with me for my show....man I felt like total sh1t and a walking zombie lol but he changed my physique drastically in that small timescale - when it came to my carb up I couldn't believe how much food I was to go through but didn't feel sh1tty / bloated at all 

Looking forward to the end result...maybe see down forest sometime!


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Been following for a while but never posted. Just wanted to wish U gd luck


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all the best james

what tan do you use?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

OK pre judge is over and sadly no Olympia Placing but to be fair I wasn't really expecting one in what was a stacked line up. I had some nice comments from people including Lee Priest so I take those away with me and say it was PERSONALLY my best showing to date.

Here are just a couple of the comparison pics I found and I'm pleased with what I brought. I was 13st 8lb on stage when I left and the same when I got home to the hotel, so 190lbs.

J


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Well done, you look the best from the photos. 2nd in from the left looks to have some nice mass on his quads.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A few from MD.......


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Well done James definetly your best showing so far especially from the back. I followed this on the play by by on MD and Lee P spoke highly of you..you def did yourself proud and something to build on for your next showing. Some strange decisions for the top 3 didnt have Tricky J coming 1st....well done again.. go treat yourself to some of the outback ribs and dirty cheescake you deserve it! see you next Monday Boss Man! :thumbup1:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Jeez, that was one tough line up.

Well done James, you looked great.


----------



## stri8ted2210 (May 23, 2009)

James ended up 15th in what was deff an extremely deep pool of top bber's.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done for dialling it in james, tough line up for a post olympia show!!

Whats the next step?

IMO your tan needed to be improved on, your conditioning was great but washed out by the lights from what i can see in the comparison pics


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah it was strange as I was really dark backstage the right hand side was a lot brighter which may have had something to do with it but the spray tanners were pleased with the colour. You are defo right though I needed to be darker. My flutes were harder than anyones up there and backstage the boys were commentin on my conditioning. The tan was Jan tana btw.

J


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

James, your conditioning is as good as I've seen it, really dry and grainy ! I'd say your arms look massive compared to some of those other guys, and the glute show is better than any one else there ! Good showing, hope you can continue to make progress.

Nice one !

J


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

supercell said:


> Yeah it was strange as I was really dark backstage the right hand side was a lot brighter which may have had something to do with it but the spray tanners were pleased with the colour. You are defo right though I needed to be darker. My flutes were harder than anyones up there and backstage the boys were commentin on my conditioning. The tan was Jan tana btw.
> 
> J


been there with jan tana...really dark in the hotel room but out on stage i looked lilly white lol.

how many coats? i used 6 coats last time and i was still pale... :cursing:

i agree, the lighting suits the people on the left.

flutes eh? what ever keeps you guys occupied back stage :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look amazing in the pics James. You knew it was going to be very difficult so the placing i hope didnt come as too much of a dissappointment. Im sure you will come back bigger and better next year!!


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hows it all going james?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

OK new journal starting for my off season phase leading into the BGP in March............

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

New off season thread found here:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/119423-james-llewellins-off-season-phase-leading-into-british-grand-prix-2011-a.html


----------

